# On Point World GT



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's a shot of On Point World GT #0001.....


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I got to see one on person today in Toledo....very nice ...and it won


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you have the On-Point part # for those wheel dots :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

miller time said:


> do you have the on-point part # for those wheel dots :thumbsup:


ank#911


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

look good


----------

